# Help Sexing a betta?



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello,

I got a betta from my pet store. They sold it as a veiltail female and I was wondering if that is indeed what it is. I have gone through many websites trying to figure it out because I know that they could have been mistaken.

It has a beard, Flares at my other male betta from the side, kind of a big belly and short fins. I have looked for a ovipositor but sadly the belly is white and so I cannot tell.

I only have had one other female who I recently lost to ich. She was a lot more easy to sex then my current one. I can post pictures if this helps.

Thanks!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes please post pics!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

keelybambi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a betta from my pet store. They sold it as a veiltail female and I was wondering if that is indeed what it is. I have gone through many websites trying to figure it out because I know that they could have been mistaken.
> *
> ...



USUALLY petstore fish are sexed before they are bought from the wholesalers so already sexed by the time they get to the store.

Females do flare, my girls have big bellies (they are dropping eggs at present)

Please post pics


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

when girls flare, the flare facing the thing or fish they are flaring at. When males flare, they swim sideways and flare to make themselves look larger. Look at the two ventral fins under his/her belly. If it is male, it'll have longer and thicker ventrals, and a female with have short, and thin ones. Also, pictures will help


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

Can you see this picture? Sorry for the fuzzy picture, my fish didn't want to work with me. Any suggestions for non-fuzzy pictures with a digital camera?


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hmmm looks like a male from the pics
possibly halfmoon male pics need to be clearer.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

the second picture looks like a young halfmoon male... if you got him for the price of a female vt, then count yourself lucky


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That looks like a HM male to me. Lucky you!


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

I did buy him as a vt female. No wonder I was confused why he didn't look like my vt female I had. Will his fins grow longer as he ages or is he a short fin HM male?

Also, I uploaded a video of his flaring if you want clearer pictures. This is his temporary tank. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHQMExW1NoY


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

After seeing that video, it's DEFINITELY a male. Also, that tank is too small. I'd get him at least a 2.5 gallon tank, with a heater. He'll be SO happy to have that space.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely a little boy! He's adorable!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

WAY too much fin for a girl, IMO!!! 

CONGRATS on you new young boy!


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for all the help. I have a heater and a bigger tank for him, it was just hard to video around it all. I guess I'll have to look closer when I'm looking for a female next time. lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep i stand by my HM male 

His fins are actually quite big on his lil body so his body will grow to fit his fins a little more congrats and hes a speedy lil thing


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

Yay! Now he gets to be renamed... Rain is kinda girly, I think he's being re-dubbed as Shintaro. Taro for short.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a very nice name. =D


----------



## inTOXICATEDx2 (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe someone switched around the lids? Nice find, anyways. Congrats.


----------



## keelybambi (Apr 2, 2011)

I know the lids weren't switched because the actual cup he was in said Veiltail female. Life's just funny that way but who knows what happened. I'm sure he'll get past this little identity crisis. lol


----------

